# Dip/pull up station



## bomb_r2 (May 27, 2018)

I want to buy one . I work 10-14hours a day so most days the gym is out of the question.  I do have a small bench some dumb bells . I was thinking the station would give me the most for upper body work out & core as i can do dips,  pulls ups and hanging knee raises.  

Any suggestions ...should I just buy a better bench or possibly a rowing machine?  

Goal bigger muscles 

Currently 184 pounds 
12-14% body fat
5`11
31



Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------

